# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #64



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We're a day late, so sue us!

Happy Indigenous People's Day (formerly known as Columbus Day),CA is on fire, Creepy Hollywood Liberals and eating meat!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-09T21_08_52-07_00


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Last week you guys discussed the NFL. This week it was the gossip from Hollywood. Oh no, my favorite podcast has gone MAINSTREAM MEDIA. Please tell me it ain't so.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Last week you guys discussed the NFL. This week it was the gossip from Hollywood. Oh no, my favorite podcast has gone MAINSTREAM MEDIA. Please tell me it ain't so.


It ain't so.

Oh! Did you see who is going topless?
Batman gets stunning Mercedes in next month's 'Justice League' and Wonder Woman goes topless | Fox News

:vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't tell Sasquatch that Wonder Woman is going topless. His heart can't take the strain. :drool:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Don't tell Sasquatch that Wonder Woman is going topless. His heart can't take the strain. :drool:


Neither would mine, I would topple over, if I saw her topless.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Don't tell Sasquatch that Wonder Woman is going topless. His heart can't take the strain. :drool:


My heart can take it. It's other parts that might explode.

And for the record we were not talking Hollywood gossip. My angle on it was the hypocrisy of the Liberal media and liberals in general for silently condoning Weinstein's behavior. Which we are now finding out included rape.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> ...And for the record we were not talking Hollywood gossip. My angle on it was the hypocrisy of the Liberal media and liberals in general for silently condoning Weinstein's behavior. Which we are now finding out included rape.


Party pooper.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Party pooper.


Wait until you see what I leave on your lawn!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Great pod cast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Great pod cast.


Thanks. Next Sunday's will be of more substance. Earth shattering, maybe? I don't know.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thanks. Next Sunday's will be of more substance. Earth shattering, maybe? I don't know.


^^^ He's just making crap up because we have no idea what we're going to talk about. Maybe quilting?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m hoping it’ll be great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

If you talked about crochet, maybe I could actually get my girlfriend to listen lol


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thanks. Next Sunday's will be of more substance. Earth shattering, maybe? I don't know.


Go for it, but your usual fare is pretty good; so don't worry, if you don't put one over the fences. A triple is still a pretty good hit.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Go for it, but your usual fare is pretty good; so don't worry, if you don't put one over the fences. A triple is still a pretty good hit.:tango_face_smile:


Didn't make it to the batter's box. Sasquatch is too sick, right now. That sucks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Didn't make it to the batter's box. Sasquatch is too sick, right now. That sucks.


I'm calling BS on Squach. My money is on Monday morning beer flu and laid up with that Lady Friend. I can see where his loyalty really lies.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I'm calling BS on Squach. My money is on Monday morning beer flu and laid up with that Lady Friend. I can see where his loyalty really lies.


I wish it were that. Seems I've come down with the plague.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I wish it were that. Seems I've come down with the plague.


Wondered where you been hiding. Get better soon you hairy beast!


----------

